# What is fine knitting bar for?



## peppered (May 16, 2014)

I stumbled on this one on ebay and wonder if I need it to finish my machine set up.
http://www.ebay.com/itm/FINE-KNITTING-BAR-for-BROTHER-RIBBING-KR230-KR26-/270308229756?
I bought the ribber in pieces and have no idea.
Thank you so much for any info.


----------



## ingyrob (Jun 27, 2014)

A Fine Knit Bar is for when you want to knit fine (thin) yarn on your machine.


----------



## KateWood (Apr 30, 2011)

You will need one when you want to knit full needle rib patterns because of the very fine gauge of yarns required; it makes the yarn knit off the needles properly.


----------



## peppered (May 16, 2014)

I wonder if I really should buy it b/c I do have another machine that is standard gauge.
How does it work to make using thin yarn possible? How thin can you go?
I'm sorry for asking so much but I do appreciate your expertise.
Thank you!!!!


----------



## euvid (Apr 2, 2011)

Ask all the questions you need to ask. Than is the only way you will learn.

THe bar sit where the gate pegs meet the bed. It fills in some of the space so the fine yarn can fit there.


----------



## Torticollus (Dec 3, 2011)

I have a standard gauge machine and it came with a fine knit bar, but I have never used it, even with 2 ply yarn.


----------



## knitwitch36 (Oct 1, 2011)

I have got a Knitmaster machine.The fine knit bar is a narrow piece of plastic which goes in by the gate pegs.It raises the needles when you are knitting fine yarnsand it is very helpful when knitting full needle rib with 1or2ply yarns Happy Knitting


----------



## knitwitch36 (Oct 1, 2011)

I have got a Knitmaster machine.The fine knit bar is a narrow piece of plastic which goes in by the gate pegs.It raises the needles when you are knitting fine yarnsand it is very helpful when knitting full needle rib with 1or2ply yarns Happy Knitting


----------



## knitwitch36 (Oct 1, 2011)

I have got a Knitmaster machine.The fine knit bar is a narrow piece of plastic which goes in by the gate pegs.It raises the needles when you are knitting fine yarnsand it is very helpful when knitting full needle rib with 1or2ply yarns Happy Knitting


----------



## peppered (May 16, 2014)

O.K. maybe I asked wrong way.
How thin yarn can be used with the knit bar on KH260?
If my 4.5 mm machine knits thin yarn should I even worry about getting the bar?


----------



## knitwitch36 (Oct 1, 2011)

the best answer is try your machine with thin yarn with both the main machine all different stitches then with the ribber.again all types of ribs.each machine works differently so try it out.Happy Knitting


----------

